# Kinkajou Breeders



## AnimalCrazy95 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello,
My partner and I are looking for a Kinkajou as a pet can anyone give me a rough price for one and any respectable breeders or exotic shops we can purchase them from? as we have been scammed twice so will only do a cash in hand job, no matter the distance we are willing to travel there. In the UK
Thank you


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

They really are few and far between. Are you a member of the Kinkajou FB page? https://www.facebook.com/groups/274617149309221/


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/974604-exotic-mammal-list-updated-10-a.html


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

......though I can't believe you fell for the scams! _*They're so transparent!*_


----------

